# Am I a high tier normie in Balkan States?



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!


----------



## androidcel (Nov 18, 2018)

No. you are like 3/10 because your discusting NCT, balkans are full of 6'3 large framed chads. You will look like incel twink next to them.


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 18, 2018)

androidcel said:


> No. you are like 3/10 because your discusting NCT, Also balkans are full of 6'3 large framed chads. You will look like incel twink next to them.


@FatmanO he's right man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 18, 2018)

You look like a normie, no matter where you go.


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2018)

@extreme-overthinker this guy is deluded so hard that he is gl that its insane


----------



## Madness (Nov 18, 2018)

Not normie. sorry bro its over


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics


androidcel said:


> No. you are like 3/10 because your discusting NCT, balkans are full of 6'3 large framed chads. You will look like incel twink next to them.


Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics


androidcel said:


> No. you are like 3/10 because your discusting NCT, balkans are full of 6'3 large framed chads. You will look like incel twink next to them.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> @extreme-overthinker this guy is deluded so hard that he is gl that its insane


JFL I was gonna type the exact same thing. Over for this guy 100% he should just retire and LDAR
or
he could always ogremaxx with us you know what I mean....


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

Madness said:


> Not normie. sorry bro its over


Naw man I attract women. Imo its diffrent standards in most countries


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 18, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics
> 
> Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics



Not him, but come to The Netherlands.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

If I attract women its not over omegalul


extreme-overthinker said:


> JFL I was gonna type the exact same thing. Over for this guy 100% he should just retire and LDAR
> or
> he could always ogremaxx with us you know what I mean....





TRUE_CEL said:


> Not him, but come to The Netherlands.


Oh I agree but balkans are waay diffrent comparing to netherlands and In netherlands women are waay more attractive. I have no problem attracting women in Balkan States just wondering where Im at. Most incels are bitter imo


----------



## badromance (Nov 18, 2018)

goodluck


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 18, 2018)

@FatmanO don't be a delusional peder retardo you look like untermensch, plus you live in slovenia, unless you are a millionaire by 25 you'll be paying for sex in your dirty ass 73 zastava


----------



## Unwanted (Nov 18, 2018)

Just normie tbh


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 18, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Just normie tbh


i think this guy's lost a shitton of weight and has loose skin, body looks so feminine like an hourglass


----------



## mojopin (Nov 18, 2018)

What a cunt.


androidcel said:


> No. you are like 3/10 because your discusting NCT, balkans are full of 6'3 large framed chads. You will look like incel twink next to them.


Cut your hair something like this and get fucking bulked. Grow a stubble too as soon as you can and change the way you dress (you're looking like you're straight out of diary of a wimpy kid with your fashion sense sadly. As for surgeries I'd recommend you go through with the skin removal and maybe get one or two things done that will harmonise your face more although that's up to you. You're already mewing so make sure you do that shit properly and all the time. Also stop sucking in your lips before they disappear completely and just do a bunch of shit that will make you a hardened man that commands respect. Maybe even join the army idk. Wear a ring or two as well and just really fucking own your masculinity. The soyboy days are over pal, act like it. Sure you don't have model features like popping cheekbones but stuff like that is mainly appreciated by teenage girls and guys on sites like this one.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

mojopin said:


> What a cunt.
> 
> Cut your hair something like this and get fucking bulked. Grow a stubble too as soon as you can and change the way you dress (you're looking like you're straight out of diary of a wimpy kid with your fashion sense sadly. As for surgeries I'd recommend you go through with the skin removal and maybe get one or two things done that will harmonise your face more although that's up to you. You're already mewing so make sure you do that shit properly and all the time. Also stop sucking in your lips before they disappear completely and just do a bunch of shit that will make you a hardened man that commands respect. Maybe even join the army idk. Wear a ring or two as well and just really fucking own your masculinity. The soyboy days are over pal, act like it. Sure you don't have model features like popping cheekbones but stuff like that is mainly appreciated by teenage girls and guys on sites like this one.
> View attachment 4183


Thanks, some proper advice! What should I dress like btw?
Definitly working on masculinity, lifting like hell
I look way better than presummer tho


uglykunt said:


> i think this guy's lost a shitton of weight and has loose skin, body looks so feminine like an hourglass


 L


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Nov 18, 2018)

Your lower third is bad. Grow a beard, train neck, and gymcel and you’ll be chad


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Your lower third is bad. Grow a beard, train neck, and gymcel and you’ll be chad


Should I keep a stubble? Cant grow a beard yet, thanks! And would you say my neck is proper or is it too skinny?


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 18, 2018)

Idk but most of thos pictures looked preety good except for that last one, looked really bad sorry. Also considered wearing some cover up shit for your eyebags?


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Nov 18, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Should I keep a stubble? Cant grow a beard yet, thanks! And would you say my neck is proper or is it too skinny?


Your neck isn’t too skinny, but ideally it should be as wide as your zygos


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 18, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Your neck isn’t too skinny, but ideally it should be as wide as your zygos


Thanks! Should I do spefic neck exercises or is it fine from compounds?


HorseFace said:


> Idk but most of thos pictures looked preety good except for that last one, looked really bad sorry. Also considered wearing some cover up shit for your eyebags?


Last one is actually before lifting so thats great news! 
I might but eyebags are partly genetic from my father. I got rated 50th percentile worldwide and 60th as Slovenian (I can attract average girls for example but struggle to get girls that are 7/10


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Nov 19, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks! Should I do spefic neck exercises or is it fine from compounds?
> 
> Last one is actually before lifting so thats great news!
> I might but eyebags are partly genetic from my father. I got rated 50th percentile worldwide and 60th as Slovenian (I can attract average girls for example but struggle to get girls that are 7/10


Specific neck exercises. Use a head harness and weight plates or resistance bands to hit the back, front, and both sides.. 3 sets each side, 50-100 reps each set. Every other day. Gains of 1” a month are not uncommon.


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

you are normal looking but too autistic to slay

proof:

your facial expression in the pic

the fact that you post a pic of your whole face on a internet forum


----------



## androidcel (Nov 19, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics
> 
> Where are you from? I have yet to see a population where every person is a 1% model looking guy. It just goes against basic statistics


Im at northern europe and pretty much everyone has somewhat neutral canthal tilt. Get surgery for your eyes and you can be 4psl otherwise LDAR


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 19, 2018)

Noo HELLL NAHHH im sorry to break it to you. If you lucky you can be considered a normie. If not failled normie/lowtier normie


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Never_Began (Nov 19, 2018)

Almond eye surgery

NOW


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Nov 19, 2018)

am I the only one that thinks your gl? All your pictures were good except the last one, you looked like an auschwitz skeleton. Train and grow beard


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 19, 2018)

JFL at thinking you're 'high tier' anywhere buddyboyo. Sit down and accept the truth: it's OVER for you. No matter how much clubbing you do, no matter how many weights you lift, you will never be the one that a prime girl imagines when she fingers herself. 

LDAR.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 19, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> JFL at thinking you're 'high tier' anywhere buddyboyo. Sit down and accept the truth: it's OVER for you. No matter how much clubbing you do, no matter how many weights you lift, you will never be the one that a prime girl imagines when she fingers herself.
> 
> LDAR.





androidcel said:


> Im at northern europe and pretty much everyone has somewhat neutral canthal tilt. Get surgery for your eyes and you can be 4psl otherwise LDAR


How is it over if I attract women? 


fatcelnolonger said:


> am I the only one that thinks your gl? All your pictures were good except the last one, you looked like an auschwitz skeleton. Train and grow beard


Its just bitter incels imo, they dont realise I do attract women and good ones at that (altrough mostly average or below). They probalby just don't like people from Balkans at all. Otherwise Id agree, with the last pic I got only one or three Iois per month


paulus said:


> you are normal looking but too autistic to slay
> 
> proof:
> 
> ...


I agree Im just too timid but I took a break from lookism and am actually progressing, talking with girls etc


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 19, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> How is it over if I attract women?
> 
> Its just bitter incels imo, they dont realise I do attract women and good ones at that (altrough mostly average or below).



Well it's because you're lying boyo. You were literally on here a couple of months ago saying you were a virgin despite going to a school where the vast majority of the students are girls.

Inb4 muh IOI's. The only legit IOI is when a girl lets you put your penis in her, anything else is coping, and you likely just misreading the situation. You don't attract anyone, sorry. It is OVER for you. Understand it clearly - over over OVER. Infact, it never began. And now, like a typical youngcel, you cope with the gym, thinking you're gonna make it.

BTW boyos, here's what 'attracting women' looks like in Fatman0's world:

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-old-are-you-guys.3143/ (October 30th - so 20 fucking days ago)



> Im 18, and I sometimes feel ''empty'' for only being on one date and never having a girlfriend yet. I try to cope with gym a lot tho, Its that I postpone approaching women and try to gain confidence through gym. How about you guys?



One date at 18, and no girlfriend ever, in a school of mostly girls. But he attracts women guys, he really does!


----------



## Soontm (Nov 19, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Well it's because you're lying boyo. You were literally on here a couple of months ago saying you were a virgin despite going to a school where the vast majority of the students are girls.
> 
> Inb4 muh IOI's. The only legit IOI is when a girl let's you put your penis in her, anything else is coping, and you likely just misreading the situation. You don't attract anyone, sorry. It is OVER for you. Understand it clearly - over over OVER. Infact, it never began. And now, like a typical youngcel, you cope with the gym, thinking you're gonna make it.
> 
> ...



Suifuel


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Nov 19, 2018)

This whole forum


----------



## androidcel (Nov 19, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> How is it over if I attract women?
> 
> Its just bitter incels imo, they dont realise I do attract women and good ones at that (altrough mostly average or below). They probalby just don't like people from Balkans at all. Otherwise Id agree, with the last pic I got only one or three Iois per month
> 
> I agree Im just too timid but I took a break from lookism and am actually progressing, talking with girls etc


Holy fuck you are more delusional than i thought, but keep coping and thinking you are over 3.5psl. Also try tinder with your own pics, you will most likely gonna get zero matches.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 19, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Holy fuck you are more delusional than i thought, but keep coping and thinking you are over 3.5psl. Also try tinder with your own pics, you will most likely gonna get zero matches.



His posts about 'bitter incels' are quite hilarious considering he's just an incel in denial himself.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 19, 2018)

The amount of self projection in this thread is hilarious 

A lot of VERY insecure people trying to cover it up with clumsy insults. Classic stuff.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 19, 2018)

I feel like you're eye area isn't good enough to ever be considered chad.


----------



## mido the slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

good looking man 7/10 or more i dont know, dont listen to these retard


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 19, 2018)

Honestly, 4/10 would be being overly generous. JFL at anyone rating him higher than a 5, I guarantee you put this guys pics on tinder, he'll get absolutely nothing.


----------



## Soontm (Nov 19, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> good looking man *7/10 or more* i dont know, dont listen to these retard


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 19, 2018)

I attract women guys, r-r-really I do.






Just lol at all this bluepilled coping. This isn't even his worst pic.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 19, 2018)

He has high trust face so i feel bad and can't bully him


----------



## Tony (Nov 20, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> He has high trust face so i feel bad and can't bully him


you are low tier bully


----------



## Nibba (Nov 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> you are low tier bully


U


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> you are low tier bully


Tony is gay monkey nibba is his fat lover


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 20, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Well it's because you're lying boyo. You were literally on here a couple of months ago saying you were a virgin despite going to a school where the vast majority of the students are girls.
> 
> Inb4 muh IOI's. The only legit IOI is when a girl lets you put your penis in her, anything else is coping, and you likely just misreading the situation. You don't attract anyone, sorry. It is OVER for you. Understand it clearly - over over OVER. Infact, it never began. And now, like a typical youngcel, you cope with the gym, thinking you're gonna make it.
> 
> ...



Lmao Im leaving for a month or three and Ill return with a pic of a gf and quote you


androidcel said:


> Holy fuck you are more delusional than i thought, but keep coping and thinking you are over 3.5psl. Also try tinder with your own pics, you will most likely gonna get zero matches.



I got 13 in a few days (In my country isnt used much)


itsOVER said:


> His posts about 'bitter incels' are quite hilarious considering he's just an incel in denial himself.



Even IF I WOULD BE, Im still a 18 year old incel. Not like a 20-24 year old incel.Its a big diffrence.


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> He has high trust face so i feel bad and can't bully him


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


only a nigger would take this further


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> only a nigger would take this further


I won bitch


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> I won bitch


NO YOU DIDN'T YOU MANLET
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> NO YOU DIDN'T YOU MANLET
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


5'10 AS OF NOW I AM A HEIGHTMAXXING GOD
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
SOON I SHALL MOG YOU


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> 5'10 AS OF NOW I AM A HEIGHTMAXXING GOD
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> SOON I SHALL MOG YOU


JFL A THIS TURBO MANLET FROG ADDING 0.5 INCHES TO HIS ACTUAL HEIGHT HOW SAD, OVER, OVER, OVER 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> JFL A THIS TURBO MANLET FROG ADDING 0.5 INCHES TO HIS ACTUAL HEIGHT HOW SAD, OVER, OVER, OVER
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


no thats not an inflation, i just measured in the morning this time 


extreme-overthinker said:


> JFL A THIS TURBO MANLET FROG ADDING 0.5 INCHES TO HIS ACTUAL HEIGHT HOW SAD, OVER, OVER, OVER
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

lmao I think we just increased the attendance here by 400% by spam bumping


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 20, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> i think this guy's lost a shitton of weight and has loose skin, body looks so feminine like an hourglass



You have an hourglass too tho... 

Ur waist/hips are almost as wide as your shoulders.


FatmanO said:


> Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!




Unless you're using steroids, you're body isnt gonna be that much better by summer mate. NaturalAthletecel.


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 20, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You have an hourglass too tho...
> 
> Ur waist/hips are almost as wide as your shoulders.
> 
> ...


I've a 1.6 ratio


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 20, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> I've a 1.6 ratio



Thats horrible... For someone whos at ur level of training to have a 1.6 ratio. 1.55 is average you know?

Im half as trained as you and have 1.79 ratio. I MEAN 1.8 ratio. Frame OP tbh


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 20, 2018)

1.6 is golden ratio to have a v taper more and you have diminishing returns scientifically speaking


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Bruh imma bully yo ass get in the locker you manlet


----------



## Veganist (Nov 20, 2018)

you need to be 6'5" to stand out in balkans. Seriously


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Bruh imma bully yo ass get in the locker you manlet


The profile pic is mostly low trust high test due to angles, but I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> The profile pic is mostly low trust high test due to angles, but I appreciate the compliment


Nigga wtf you talking about


----------



## Wincel (Nov 20, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Nigga wtf you talking about


you brainlets are so adorable


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 20, 2018)

Wincel said:


> you brainlets are so adorable


So are you manlets


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Bad midface, bad frownlines, but your normie not high tier though.

You remind me Bob Saget a little.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 21, 2018)

Zesto said:


> View attachment 4540
> 
> 
> Bad midface, bad frownlines, but your normie not high tier though.
> ...


I actually heard I have a good compact midface and bad NCT but not fatal imo


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I actually heard I have a good compact midface and bad NCT but not fatal imo








No compact mid-face.

You have NCT but I didn't mention because not bad.

Your NCT make you look friendly but not cuck.

Some bad NCT makes look droopy/dumb/stupid, not your problem.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

mojopin said:


> What a cunt.
> 
> Cut your hair something like this and get fucking bulked. Grow a stubble too as soon as you can and change the way you dress (you're looking like you're straight out of diary of a wimpy kid with your fashion sense sadly. As for surgeries I'd recommend you go through with the skin removal and maybe get one or two things done that will harmonise your face more although that's up to you. You're already mewing so make sure you do that shit properly and all the time. Also stop sucking in your lips before they disappear completely and just do a bunch of shit that will make you a hardened man that commands respect. Maybe even join the army idk. Wear a ring or two as well and just really fucking own your masculinity. The soyboy days are over pal, act like it. Sure you don't have model features like popping cheekbones but stuff like that is mainly appreciated by teenage girls and guys on sites like this one.
> View attachment 4183


Tbh this is from November. Im reading this now and actually did some of these. Most incels here who bassicly made fun of me are either banned or gone. But in these 1.5 months I bassicly fixed my body to normie tier with OHP. Since November these changes were drastic tbh


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!



404 error lips not found


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Tbh this is from November. Im reading this now and actually did some of these. Most incels here who bassicly made fun of me are either banned or gone. But in these 1.5 months I bassicly fixed my body to normie tier with OHP. Since November these changes were drastic tbh




Do you have scoliosis?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> 404 error lips not found


Yeh they are on your moms cheeks you fatcel 



JK I love you 


HorseFace said:


> Do you have scoliosis?


Kind of, how did you notice?


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Not him, but come to The Netherlands.


Ey true cel are you from the netherlands???


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Ey true cel are you from the netherlands???


He is


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Ey true cel are you from the netherlands???


Yes brah.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!





Literaly don’t listen to these dudes, in from Bulgaria Balkan and when I go to vacation everyone is ugly like shit, and I hook up with some girls there cause litterlay Balkan guys aren’t aesthetic
So yeah you have chances


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh they are on your moms cheeks you fatcel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boi u look like a fk twink also 404 muscle not found also wtf is that last pic??????


TRUE_CEL said:


> Yes brah.


Ik ook lolllllll meeste meiden hier zijn gwn makkelijk


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Boi u look like a fk twink also 404 muscle not found also wtf is that last pic??????
> 
> Ik ook lolllllll meeste meiden hier zijn gwn makkelijk


Why are you typing like you are 15? 



Arceus300 said:


> Literaly don’t listen to these dudes, in from Bulgaria Balkan and when I go to vacation everyone is ugly like shit, and I hook up with some girls there cause litterlay Balkan guys aren’t aesthetic
> So yeah you have chances


Oh don't mind this post its 1.5 month old. I look much better now, yeh PSL doesent apply to me n @dotacel cause Balkan has some ogre boys in there


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Why are you typing like you are 15?
> 
> 
> Oh don't mind this post its 1.5 month old. I look much better now, yeh PSL doesent apply to me n @dotacel cause Balkan has some ogre boys in there


First language isnt english i am actually 16 but look better then you just suck it up


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> First language isnt english i am actually 16 but look better then you just suck it up


Back up fat boy, you probably are rotting in basement right now
New poster and can't even post his face. How pathetic. Im done wasting time replying to you, you provide no entertaiment and you are just retarted and low IQ as you type.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Back up fat boy, you probably are rotting in basement right now
> New poster and can't even post his face. How pathetic. Im done wasting time replying to you, you provide no entertaiment and you are just retarted and low IQ as you type.


K soyboy


----------



## mojopin (Jan 6, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Do you have scoliosis?


Liking the new profile pic


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Daily reminder you are the one that can't get a girlfriend and bashes people for no reason on looksmax.org instead of being NT. 


Fat cunt said:


> K soyboy


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Daily reminder you are the one that can't get a girlfriend and bashes people for no reason on looksmax.org instead of being NT.


Lol you were asking how you would do i told you that you dont have any lips then u started attacking me ?? makes no sense soyboy


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Lol you were asking how you would do i told you that you dont have any lips then u started attacking me ?? makes no sense soyboy


Yes, what was the point of your post? Its not like I always thought I had huge lips and didn't know that. How did your comment benefit to my post and improving myself? Just think for it a second...
Its like going to a random person in public and telling them they are bald. OK, they are bald? What now? They already know that and can't really change it. 

Your 16 man.... start acting like it.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes, what was the point of your post? Its not like I always thought I had huge lips and didn't know that. How did your comment benefit to my post and improving myself? Just think for it a second...
> Its like going to a random person in public and telling them they are bald. OK, they are bald? What now? They already know that and can't really change it.
> 
> Your 16 man.... start acting like it.


Lolll its called freedom of speech bitch your lips are nonexistent and your post is open to the public so i can critisise u 

I have all the right to defend myself 16 or not soyboy


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Lolll its called freedom of speech bitch your lips are nonexistent and your post is open to the public so i can critisise u
> 
> I have all the right to defend myself 16 or not soyboy


Hurrr durrr freedom of speech. 
More like autism of speech. Hope you grow up soon.


Arceus300 said:


> Literaly don’t listen to these dudes, in from Bulgaria Balkan and when I go to vacation everyone is ugly like shit, and I hook up with some girls there cause litterlay Balkan guys aren’t aesthetic
> So yeah you have chances


Its not like Im ugly anyway, Im 5.5 in my country Imo and avg around the world and slayer in Thailand


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hurrr durrr freedom of speech.
> More like autism of speech. Hope you grow up soon.
> 
> Its not like Im ugly anyway, Im 5.5 in my country Imo and avg around the world and slayer in Thailand


Lolllll and ur saying i got low iq please check urself???


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Lolllll and ur saying i got low iq please check urself???


Daily reminder I can hit min looks threshold and these pics are outdated while you are LDARING here. 


Good luck, gonna stop wasting my time


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Daily reminder I can hit min looks threshold and these pics are outdated while you are LDARING here.
> 
> 
> Good luck, gonna stop wasting my time


K soyboy


----------



## Absi (Jan 6, 2019)

Grow a stubble and mew, take steroids and you'll be a Chadlite


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Absi said:


> Grow a stubble and mew, take steroids and you'll be a Chadlite


See my new post bro, I changed by a slight


----------



## manlet cUnt (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im leaving for a month or three and Ill return with a pic of a gf and quote you


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 8, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


>


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


>


Its Over


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 8, 2019)

Do not go. Chad's from all over Europe go there to party. Girls are picky and there's no foreigner boost because we're all on the EU with freedom of movement.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Do not go. Chad's from all over Europe go there to party. Girls are picky and there's no foreigner boost because we're all on the EU with freedom of movement.


Hmmm Im Slovenian anyway so might go to croatia for summer


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 8, 2019)

Ur chad man not some high tier normie. Those hips man holy shit


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 8, 2019)

over
also hairline


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 8, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 38136
> 
> over
> also hairline


still has temples must be nw -1


----------



## Jaded (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 38136
> 
> over
> also hairline





dotacel said:


> still has temples must be nw -1


Yes also I look much better than these pics,how times change 


I think my face got leaner a bit


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes also I look much better than these pics,how times change
> 
> 
> I think my face got leaner a bit


low t


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!



jfl as this is from november, can't imagine how much I looksmaxxed since then. Times change


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> jfl as this is from november, can't imagine how much I looksmaxxed since then. Times change



can your body even produce T?


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> am I the only one that thinks your gl? All your pictures were good except the last one, you looked like an auschwitz skeleton. Train and grow beard


You were the only one rihgt here


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> You were the only one rihgt here


Those brows are sliding off your face, boi


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Those brows are sliding off your face, boi


I could potentially improve my eyberows by finding a good hairstylist who also does eyebrows, making them positive


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I could potentially improve my eyberows by finding a good hairstylist who also does eyebrows, making them positive


you want to draw them on?


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> you want to draw them on?


No I want to remove some parts and add to some


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> No I want to remove some parts and add to some


so surgery


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 8, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Boi u look like a fk twink also 404 muscle not found also wtf is that last pic??????
> 
> Ik ook lolllllll meeste meiden hier zijn gwn makkelijk


Can't relate, ik ben 2/10, meisjes vermijden mij altijd. Ik ben een buitenlander maar zelfs de buitenlanders vermijden mij of maken mij belachelijk terwijl ik mijn eigen wereldje zit.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 8, 2020)

I was such a dood hahaha


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 8, 2020)

virgin?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 8, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> virgin?


no, slayer


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 8, 2020)

FatmanO said:


> no, slayer


how? not to be mean but Im balkan too and girls want DOM here, how can you slay when you-re so femin


----------



## DownUnderCopeAttack (Jan 8, 2020)

Mogs me honestly.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> how? not to be mean but Im balkan too and girls want DOM here, how can you slay when you-re so femin


You are balkan?!


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 8, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You are balkan?!


uh, yes, what's up?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> uh, yes, what's up?


 ИТС ОВЕР ТБХ


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Jan 8, 2020)

jfl what happend at your collagen at the last pic?


----------



## Griffith (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm really not trying to be mean at the OP, but he's genuinely ugly like Jsanza tier...
Somehow his facial harmony and symmetry are completely off, it's just very unpleasant to look at. 

Worst thing is though that there isn't much he can do...not trying to demotivate him but he's one of the few members here i think that look well...ugly.


----------



## john2 (Jan 8, 2020)

No you are in between a low tier normie to mid tier normie.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 8, 2020)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenian 18M 6'1", Im back very shortly. Takinga break was so good for me. Im going to croatia clubs in summer, can I hookup with girls in clubs in croatia?Ill also have a much better body then! Thanks!



Probably secure 1 fat girl if the effort and NT is there


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 8, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Probably secure 1 fat girl if the effort and NT is there


Actually at that time I had some girls intrested, but all were around my looks level really. You werent far off they just werent anything special


Griffith said:


> I'm really not trying to be mean at the OP, but he's genuinely ugly like Jsanza tier...
> Somehow his facial harmony and symmetry are completely off, it's just very unpleasant to look at.
> 
> Worst thing is though that there isn't much he can do...not trying to demotivate him but he's one of the few members here i think that look well...ugly.


but...but this post is from NOV 2018... lol


Dicklet.4.3 said:


> jfl what happend at your collagen at the last pic?


weight loss is ultimate looks min. It kills you


Ethnicope said:


> uh, yes, what's up?





TsarTsar444 said:


> You are balkan?!





Ethnicope said:


> how? not to be mean but Im balkan too and girls want DOM here, how can you slay when you-re so femin


Thats old pic, my body haloes hard now 


Ethnicope said:


> uh, yes, what's up?


Pro tip, body is a huge part if you have a height, but my face got way better btw. THat is from 2018 and I bumped it to see actual people's reaction... People dont really read this so they just rather type what they feel


Ethnicope said:


> uh, yes, what's up?





Griffith said:


> I'm really not trying to be mean at the OP, but he's genuinely ugly like Jsanza tier...
> Somehow his facial harmony and symmetry are completely off, it's just very unpleasant to look at.
> 
> Worst thing is though that there isn't much he can do...not trying to demotivate him but he's one of the few members here i think that look well...ugly.


https://looksmax.org/threads/this-b...e-dates-now-that-my-loose-skin-is-gone.84338/


----------



## Griffith (Jan 8, 2020)

FatmanO said:


> Actually at that time I had some girls intrested, but all were around my looks level really. You werent far off they just werent anything special
> 
> but...but this post is from NOV 2018... lol
> 
> ...




Are you a troll? Your average height in the Balkan, with a below average frame and a below average face?
You want honesty i presume, so i am just stating the facts. Your not ogre-tier ugly but you look weird...

If you want a strong halo, train the shit out of your neck and traps it might frame your face a bit better.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 8, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Are you a troll? Your average height in the Balkan, with a below average frame and a below average face?
> You want honesty i presume, so i am just stating the facts. Your not ogre-tier ugly but you look weird...
> 
> If you want a strong halo, train the shit out of your neck and traps it might frame your face a bit better.


Meh man, I see your perspective but if Im all that I woudnt be sucesfull. I guess its more of me being neurotypical. But eh I can see what you are looking at, balkan people are uglier on average, depends what country you are from. Im not trolling no, and im doing pretty well. 

Thanks for your insight


----------

